# Jobs in Thailand



## Jelly_Bud (Jul 22, 2014)

Hope this question is not too personal, but I always read about people saying they've moved over to Thailand 10+ years ago and loving it _(I am super jealous)_. What are these jobs??? Other than the obvious Teacher role...

I've been on <Snip> as I was looking for Software Testing roles. Most all saying Thai nationals only  

But I would like to ask what is your current/past job roles in Thailand???


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Started as a teacher 11 years ago (sorry).
From there I was able to get a job at a Thai company as a General Manager.
Worked there for approx. 8 years.
After a one year sabbatical and the attempts in starting up some free-lance activities (didn't succeed due to differences in time--awareness between Asians and Westerners  ) I'll start next week as a Business Manager for a specific product-group at one of the biggest Thai companies in its product range.


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Very few people get good jobs here, unless very specialized, most just scrap a living teaching.
Some have made it through owning a business, but most fail.
Know people doing well here, generally export related [BOI], 
Place is full of software guys, business consultants, managers etc not much good to a Thai company, unless hey read, write and speak Thai. Jim


----------

